# un SE/30 a la derive



## Vivid (2 Août 2006)

j'ai trouver un SE/30 avec son clavier et souris dans un etat ; donc demontage, nettoyage au savon du plastique, je demonte tout, alimentation, carte mere, disque dur, lecteur de disquette, la carte mere je la nettoie au coton tige, le clavier a deja pris la flotte alors foutue pour foutue je le nottoie a grande eau, depoussierage de l'alimentation du tube aussi, du ventilo (pale par pale et au coton tige), reparation de soudure, ecran et alimentation du disque dur, rachat d'un composant neuf, souris sale mais ok. Au coton tige, aussi pour la carte des reglages du tube, avec aussi son plastique protecteur entre la carte et la carcasse du Mac. :sleep:

Donc un SE/30, DD de 50 Mo, 8 mo de ram (tout les emplacements de plein), Systeme 7.5, lecteur de disquette HD, mais qui deconne malgres mon nettoyage des têtes et lubrification des pieces mecaniques, si quelqu'un a un truc pour lui faire prendre raison, toutes disquettes pour lui a besoin d'etre formatee.
A part ca, il tourne comme une horloge et il sent bon , une remarque, c'est la disproportion entre la taille de l'interface (icone...) et la taille de l'ecran, meme si j'ai devellopper sur ce genre de Mac je l'avais oublier.

a+


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

Ah nostalgie... toi qui habite Toulouse tu connais peut-&#234;tre silicium, le mus&#233;e de l'informatique bas&#233; pas loin :
http://www.silicium.org


----------



## Vivid (3 Août 2006)

pourquoi pas.


merci.


----------



## Vivid (5 Août 2006)

Suite de mon SE/30... j'ai trouver un lecteur de diquette qui marche! parceque sur mon se/30 a chaque fois que j'inserre une disquette il me demande si je veut la formatee!! (le con!), apres installation dans le se/30, exactement le meme probleme..:afraid:.


quelqu'un a une idee, la carte mere?? tout est bien branche, je seche..


----------



## Piyo (9 Août 2006)

Le contrôleur de lecteur qui a sauté.
Peut-être le câble du lecteur. À part ça, je ne vois pas comment.


----------



## Vivid (9 Août 2006)

j'ai fait une conne... j'ai soulever la 'pate' articulee qui tient la tete de lecture superieure, plus de contact ect ect


----------



## Piyo (10 Août 2006)

Pour ça, il faut changer le lecteur.


----------



## Bilbo (10 Août 2006)

Apple specs a dit:
			
		

> Introduced:	1/19/1989
> Discontinued:	10/21/1990


Z'êtes félés. :love: Mon gamin n'était même pas né. 

À+


----------



## Vivid (10 Août 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes félés. :love: Mon gamin n'était même pas né.
> 
> À+



mise a part la video et le web, ces machines en faisais autant qu'aujourd'hui.  Maintenant faut que je trouve un autre lecteur.

a+


----------



## Piyo (11 Août 2006)

J'aurais aimé t'aider à trouver un lecteur mais moi aussi j'ai une pénurie de lecteur.

Mon IIci n'en a pas (ce n'est pas grave puisque qu'il fait tout le temps de l'auto shut down),
Mon Mac Plus, le sien a sauté.
Celui du IIci est dans le SE/30 et celui du SE/30, j'ai brisé les deux connexions des têtes lectrices.


----------



## LC475 (15 Août 2006)

Quand j'aurai fini de ranger ma cave, j'en retrouverai peut-être...


----------



## claude72 (15 Août 2006)

Vivid a dit:
			
		

> mise a part la video et le web, ces machines en faisais autant qu'aujourd'hui.


"à part la vidéo", je suis d'accord.

Pour le web, non : la 1re fois que j'ai surfé sur internet, c'était sur un LCIII largement moins puissant qu'un SE30 !!! et le premier Mac que j'ai acheté pour moi perso, et pour aller sur internet était un MacIICX (la même chose que le SE30, mais dans une boîte plus grosse)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2006)

claude72 a dit:
			
		

> "à part la vidéo", je suis d'accord.
> 
> Pour le web, non : la 1re fois que j'ai surfé sur internet, c'était sur un LCIII largement moins puissant qu'un SE30 !!! et le premier Mac que j'ai acheté pour moi perso, et pour aller sur internet était un MacIICX (la même chose que le SE30, mais dans une boîte plus grosse)



Ah, là, par contre, je te tiens, ça, c'est ma spécialité  : le LC III, 68030 à 20 Mhz, qui disposait d'une bonne carte mère était un peu plus puissant que le SE30. Par contre, la Mac IIcx, bien que disposant aussi d'un 68030 à 20 Mhz, avait une carte mère tellement nulle qu'il était un poil moins rapide que le SE30, qui lui, ne disposait que d'un 68030 à 16 Mhz, mais avait une excellente carte mère.


----------



## claude72 (16 Août 2006)

Au temps pour moi : j'avais toujours cru que le SE30 était un CX en réduction quand au LCIII, je suis sur le cul (j'aurais dû vérifier avant d'écrire des conneries désolé)

(pour la petite histoire, mon MacII CX avait une carte processeur Daystar 68040 à 40 MHz, avec 256 Ko de cache : une vraie bombe, qui dépassait les Quadras les plus puissants)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2006)

claude72 a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi : j'avais toujours cru que le SE30 était un CX en réduction quand au LCIII, je suis sur le cul (j'aurais dû vérifier avant d'écrire des conneries désolé)
> 
> (pour la petite histoire, mon MacII CX avait une carte processeur Daystar 68040 à 40 MHz, avec 256 Ko de cache : une vraie bombe, qui dépassait les Quadras les plus puissants)



On ne peut pas être spécialiste en tout


----------



## Luc G (16 Août 2006)

Tiens, je ne l'ai pas d&#233;marr&#233; pendant les vacances mon SE30 (toujours bon pied bon oeil la derni&#232;re fois que j'ai essay&#233; ). En ce qui concerne la puissance, un des avantages du SE30 sur le LCIII si je ne m'abuse &#233;tait que le copro 68882 &#233;tait inclus, ce qui le rendait plus rapide en calcul scientifique.

En tous cas, une superbe machine, extensible, malgr&#233; son &#226;ge &#224; 128 Mo (avec l'extension mode 32), m&#234;me si &#224; l'&#233;poque on se contentait d'envisager 8 Mo, vu le prix 

PS. Le LCIII, il me semble que c'est 25 mHz, Pascal 
Et pour le CX, il me semble bien que c'&#233;tait 16 MHz (et mactracker dit pareil).

Faudrait que je regarde sur inside mac s'il y a des d&#233;tails sur la carte m&#232;re mais je n'ai pas trop le temps


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> TPS. Le LCIII, il me semble que c'est 25 mHz, Pascal
> Et pour le CX, il me semble bien que c'était 16 MHz (et mactracker dit pareil).



Effectivement, hier, je me suis trompé, j'étais parti dans l'idée que LC III LC III+ c'était 20/25, mais tu as raison, c'était 25/33. Pour le copro, toutes les machines qu'on avait l'avaient, ce qui fait que j'ai pensé qu'il était en série.

Quant au IIcx, je n'avais jamais vérifié, mais effectivement, il est bien à 16 Mhz. Cependant, méfie toi des infos de MacTracker, pas toujours exactes : par exemple, pour le IIcx, ils annoncent 256 octets de cache niveau 1, c'était 512 selon Apple, pour les iMac G4 première génération, ils annoncent qu'ils ne gèrent pas les disques de plus de 128 Go, celui ou je tapes là ménant en a un de 160 Go qui est bien reconnu comme tel.

Voici l'adresse pour vérifier les caractéristiques des vieux Mac (avant 1997), et voici celle pour ceux à partir de 1997.


----------



## Luc G (16 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Cependant, méfie toi des infos de MacTracker, pas toujours exactes




C'est bien pour ça que je disais : "il me semble"  

Pour les histoires de taille disque, c'est souvent assez compliqué vu que la version système joue un rôle essentiel dans la taille maximale de volume autorisé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour les histoires de taille disque, c'est souvent assez compliqu&#233; vu que la version syst&#232;me joue un r&#244;le essentiel dans la taille maximale de volume autoris&#233;.



Non, c'est un probl&#232;me de contr&#244;leur IDE, mon 160 est reconnu sous toutes les versions du syst&#232;me que supporte cet iMac (de 9.2.2 &#224; Tiger &#224; ce jour), par contre, sur un Mac ou il ne serait reconnu que comme un 128, tu pourrais mettre Leopard, il resterait limit&#233; &#224; cette taille.

Toutefois, &#224; la d&#233;charge de MacTracker, il semblerait bien qu'il y ait des iMac G4 700 et 800 de premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration qui ne peuvent d&#233;passer les 128 Go, je pense que les derni&#232;res machines sorties de la premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration (celles fournies avec Jaguar*) ont b&#233;n&#233;fici&#233; d'une p&#233;nurie sur les anciens mod&#232;les de contr&#244;leur IDE.

(*) d'ailleurs, le Jaguar fourni avec ces machines est un syst&#232;me "universel" malgr&#233; l'&#233;tiquette "iMac G4", il ont du rouvrir les cartons pour le mettre &#224; la place du 10.1 d'origine.


----------



## Bilbo (16 Août 2006)

Il faudrait proposer à Benjamin un jumelage avec les forums Macbidoulle. Ça permettrait de faire des déplacement opportun.  

À+


----------



## Luc G (16 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est un problème de contrôleur IDE, mon 160 est reconnu sous toutes les versions du système que supporte cet iMac (de 9.2.2 à Tiger à ce jour), par contre, sur un Mac ou il ne serait reconnu que comme un 128, tu pourrais mettre Leopard, il resterait limité à cette taille.
> 
> Toutefois, à la décharge de MacTracker, il semblerait bien qu'il y ait des iMac G4 700 et 800 de première génération qui ne peuvent dépasser les 128 Go, je pense que les dernières machines sorties de la première génération (celles fournies avec Jaguar*) ont bénéficié d'une pénurie sur les anciens modèles de contrôleur IDE.
> 
> (*) d'ailleurs, le Jaguar fourni avec ces machines est un système "universel" malgré l'étiquette "iMac G4", il ont du rouvrir les cartons pour le mettre à la place du 10.1 d'origine.



J'ai un peu déraillé parce que j'en étais resté aux antiquités  les problèmes de taille disque que j'évoque, c'était bien avant l'imac


----------



## Vivid (24 Février 2007)

Ave,

sur une morceau de James Brow, 'Think', je vient de terminer mon SE/30, lecteur de disquette acheter et nettoyer, j'ai pousser le vice jusqu'a souder un fil sur la led du dur (du dur jusqu'a la led d'activite du dur), comme a l'origine....  non mais!!! on est pas des .....

:king:    :style:


----------

